# Panama City/Destin - St Andrews Bay/Choctawhatchee Bay



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys,

My family (wife & 2 daughters) are headed to Destin, FL (Seacrest) for a little vacation time June 8-15th. I am tugging my boat along with us, so that I can get out and fish a little while they enjoy the beach.

I am looking for any suggestions on areas I should be targeting, boat ramps, friendly advice. I am not looking for anyone to divulge their secret spots, just general info on where I should get a start that first morning. I primarily fish shallower waters here in Texas, and my boat is set up for that (attaching picture for reference). So I hope to target redfish, speckled trout, snook while in Florida. TIA for any info that anyone is willing to share.

Kevin

View media item 5006


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

If I was staying out there, I would fish West Bay near the Panama City airport. Off 388 and put in at Burnt Mill Creek. Good flats for poling or wading, and lots of trout holes. You could also fish the Point Washington area of Choctawhatchee bay but I don't know that area as well.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2015)

Padre said:


> If I was staying out there, I would fish West Bay near the Panama City airport. Off 388 and put in at Burnt Mill Creek. Good flats for poling or wading, and lots of trout holes. You could also fish the Point Washington area of Choctawhatchee bay but I don't know that area as well.


Awesome! That sounds just like the kind of area I am looking for! Thank you


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Padre advice is spot on. 

Google sat view will tell you everything you need to know. here's no snook over there. 

Advice. Go slow, throw smaller flies, I use 10'+ leaders over there, be ready to throw to some spooky fish, they're there but that area gets pounded like a Kardashian on a tour bus by the Santa Rosa guides.


----------

